

WebKit Will Soon Support CSS Variables - stanleydrew
https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-dev/2012-May/020633.html

======
stanleydrew
The actual draft spec is here:

<http://www.w3.org/TR/css-variables/>

------
Timmy_C
The interesting part is that CSS variables are inherited unlike in SCSS/SASS.
That means you'll have to assign all your variables to ancestor nodes if you
want to reuse them everywhere on the page.

I can see the `:root` selector getting pretty crowded with variable
declarations.

